# 5 HP Briggs Kick-back



## walt_54 (Jul 9, 2011)

My 5 HP briggs tiller engine often kicks back violently when pulling the recoil starter. It has even injured my wrist. The engine seems to run well once it's started tho.

Is there anything that can be done about this?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

My first thing to check is the flywheel key, it could be bent or sheared.

BG


----------



## Adamd85 (Dec 1, 2011)

Could also be valves out of adjustment aswell


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Lets hope they have it fixed by now since it was some 5 months ago :>)

BG


----------



## Adamd85 (Dec 1, 2011)

Never know


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Very true 

BG


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like your not pulling hard enough through the 2nd rotation of the compression cycle/stroke and the mixture explodes before the piston gets close enough to top dead center to complete the cycle/stroke. 

If the flywheel key is good the only thing you can do is learn to pull steady and hard enough to complete 2 full revolutions, 8 strokes. A Lot of these 5HP IC engines do this. 

The problem is in the ignition timing. The Magnetron Electronic Ignition Systems module placement is in a advanced position and no corrections were made in the flywheel to make up for it.

Even though I'm 6 months early for gardening...


----------

